
What are some tools you can't live without? - veritas9
Non-mainstream consumer web services. For example rapportive, github, stackexchange, etc..
======
jbl
I have found
[http://websequencediagrams.com/](http://websequencediagrams.com/) and
[http://draw.io/](http://draw.io/) to be really useful for preparing diagrams
for inclusion in specs.

~~~
dlhavema
agreed, draw.io is awesome.

------
thenerdfiles
[https://floobits.com/](https://floobits.com/)

~~~
ggreer
I'm flattered!

~~~
bluejellybean
This looks fantastic! I've been searching for this exact thing for the past
month or so.

------
AznHisoka
I use Buzzsumo for content marketing research.

------
dkraft
Drywall screws and power screw drivers.

------
harshitkr
sublime text

------
thelogos
xcode

